# So... you want something custom made?



## Capt Quirk (Jun 22, 2017)

I can't speak for anybody else, but I put a lot of time and effort into the things I make, because I want the person to be happy with what they are getting. I don't make things like the stuff at a store, I do it one off, just for that person. Every detail, no matter how small, makes a difference to the finished piece.

That said, I ask a lot of questions. And I mean A LOT of questions. Just ask Nic, or anybody else I have made a holster for. But, it is because I want your piece to fit you and your gun. I can do "A black holster for a .357", but you could buy one (Likely cheaper) at WallyWorld. 

What you won't get at WallyWorld, is something that is made just for you. You want it with white thread, and nickle, no problem. You want it two toned, antiqued, or flaming red with green thread? I might not go that route, but you get want you want.

That is what custom means. You will have something that is made for just you. So, please understand, that is why I ask the questions I do.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey Capt, the vast majority in today's world will never get it.....
Don't stress too much, sometimes you just got to say no, not interested. Folks that do understand "custom" will know what they want and give you time to get it done.
Sounds like you have run into some of my wanna-be customers that think my prices are just way to high (I always refer them to Wallyworld).
Wish it wasn't that way but how it is.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2017)

I think you totally missed my point. When I do something like a holster, it isn't "just a black holster for a 357". There are a lot of detail choices that go with it. I normally use 4 dye colors, med brown, dark brown, saddle tan, or black. But, there are many more options from mild to wild. Neon green is also an option, if one wants it.

Then there is hardware choices too, for rivets, snaps, and buckles. Brass, antique brass, nickle, antique nickle, and I can sometimes get gunmetal and black.

Thread colors I stock are black, white, and brown. Again, there are a rainbow of choices available out there.

All of these make a completely individual overall finished project. But then, there are other things to consider, such as barrel length. 2", 3", 7"... these details make a huge difference. Is the person left handed, right handed? Another important detail. 

On the front page of my website, I have about 7 different questions concerning make, barrel length, position the pistol will be carried, cant (Which is a fancy term for whether the pistol angles forward or backwards), and ride height. I even explain what each of these mean, and include diagrams.

I think that some folk just get overwhelmed by all the questions, and I just want to make the right holster for them.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 23, 2017)

The problem is not you.  It's people.  My wife does custom orders on etsy and you should hear what some of those people have to say.  That and the fact that the majority of people can't comprehend simple instructions or can't be bothered to read.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 23, 2017)

I used to do web design, amongst other things. So yes, I would believe what some folks are capable of. They give you a fairly vague description, then aren't happy with the result. So then, still not knowing exactly what they want, they would "could you just..." me for the next several days. That was annoying, but since I was charging them by the hour, not a big deal to change things.

Leather work is one of those things where you can't change your mind halfway through. If you decide you want something different after I have started, you will get charged for two holsters... the one I started, and the one I made to suit the changes. 

And this is why I ask all of these questions up front.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jun 24, 2017)

>>I think you totally missed my point.<<

Well, yes & no. I've been doing custom work long rifles, knives and leather off and on for over half a century. The English language is tricky thing and most people these days don't do so well with actually reading instructions, they misinterpret and/or cannot express what they see/want in their mind's eye. That's really not going to get any better with public schools being the way they are.
You think change-ups are a problem with leather, try forging out and finishing a large knife then have the customer say "I think I'd like something else for the guard or handle....or blade shape. Leather is cheap in comparison. I have seen your work and can see that you, like me and so many other artisians, do your very best. I totally understand the frustration part, but dogs is dogs. 

People are not going to change just for us.
Fortunately I have reached that point where I have enough good customers I do not stress over suggesting folks seek another source. It doesn't take long in a conversation to weed out the acceptable from the unacceptable request. Yeah, I've miss read a few, but I've gotten much better at it. I have the same policy with any students I take on - no biggie for me to tell them they need to seek a different hobby or course of training. Life is just to short to waste that kind of time.
Big plus for me is that now I do more of the creative work I want to do and let the customer pick and choose through what I have available. I only take custom orders from those I know, know what they truly want. Usually by a face to face consult.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 24, 2017)

Again, I am not complaining about customers in general. I am just trying to explain why I ask them the questions I do, and how important their answers are, and what the difference is in the end. I ask these questions up front, and then I try to keep them updated throughout the project on the progress.

Example- If you want to wear your holster at the 4 O'clock position, it would be best to have 15 to 30 degrees of forward Cant. If you want to wear it at the 11 O'clock position, a Cant of negative 15 to 30 degrees is best. Ride height is also purely personal. If you have a small to medium semi auto pistol, having it ride high, where the grip and trigger are above the belt, works fine. If you have a longer pistol like a Hog Leg, having a low riding holster where the grip and trigger are below the belt makes it easier to draw. I spent a lot of time putting all that info here.

Most folks just want Black. Black leather, black thread, black hardware. How dull! If the pistol has a nickel finish and walnut grips, I would use a brown to match the grips, and nickle hardware. If it has a brass strap, use brass to accent the pistol. White thread on a dark holster really pops. This is te point I am trying to get across.

I totally understand your point as well. What is even worse, are the people that change their mind, and want to go to WallyWorld for something simple after you have either started or finished their item. That is why I get a 50% deposit up front. You have to protect your time and money. If the finished product isn't up to snuff, I will either redo, or refund. Change of mind doesn't count.


----------

